# Fighting Piranhas



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Down here in Pensacola, game fighting is HUGE. Game c*ck and Pitbulls is a major underground and illegal sport here. Take it in mind that these animals are treated better then King Tut himself, yet bred from birth to be killing machines. Roy Jones is a famous breeder of both and makes no secrets about it. If you never seen game c*ck fighting, it's where razor blade spurs on fitted on their claws and it's extremely grosome match. Pits also, alot of major rappers come here to buy pure bred Pits. You have to be personally invited to these matches, they're never filmed but it's a huge gambling scene. My question is has anyone fought Rhoms or other fish as a sport? Would you consider it? I think I would do it.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

all i can say is ure a f*cking retard


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i´d never do that...i think is cruel and ludicrous














!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fight Piranhas???

Boy have you got the wrong forum ........


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

please nobody on these boards ever sell this guy anything but guppies ever again and someone go to his house and take his rhom from him


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Not something i would do. P's already have a bad name, you wouldn't want to make it worse.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

well, we have fought bettas, then fed the winner to p's :laugh:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Personally i´d never do that...i think is cruel and ludicrous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you think feeding your P's goldfish or feeders cruel? How bout mice? I'm only asking if anyone has done it. I know every P owner has thought about how mean there P's are, if their aggressive or not. Rhom vs Rhom, Flowerhorn vs Rhoms, Flowerhorns vs Midas etc.. You cannot say you haven't at least thought about it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You can´t compare feeding your Ps with nonsense fighting...







!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Believe it or not, people breed fancy guppies, tetras, bettas and goldfish too. I thinks it's close minded to think just cause the animal is smaller or not brightly colorued that it's okay to kill. They're are grandmas who own guppies who probably think feeding your P live food is animal cruelty. I'm just stating would it be interesting? Controversial for sure.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> You can´t compare feeding your Ps with nonsense fighting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 like he said


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Mr. Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Personally i´d never do that...i think is cruel and ludicrous
> ...


 Why would you want to think about that ?

Why destory beautiful specimens?









For your info I dont feed my p's feeders .


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> ...I'm just stating would it be interesting? Controversial for sure.


We agree in something at least...







!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Everytime you put live food in with your P, your 'fighting' your P. Just with something that is extremely disadvantaged, like a little goldfish or guppy or mouse. I'm not saying I would do it with mine, My fish get better gourmai dinner then I do. But come down to it, I'd watch it for sure. I'm pretty sure 'aggressive' is one of the top 3 words searched on this site.


----------



## Scottish_Piranha_Fan (Apr 12, 2004)

Your a WANA BE hard man... that needs to use fighting animals for image purposes! Lets see you have a fight, f*cking idiot!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Everytime you put live food in with your P, your 'fighting' your P.


TWAT ?:rock:








Now YOUR reaching :laugh:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

anonymous9173 said:


> Your a WANA BE hard man... that needs to use fighting animals for image purposes! Lets see you have a fight, f*cking idiot!


 Huh? This has abosultely nothing to do with 'being hard'. Please, only asking for intelligent replies about the subject.


----------



## Scottish_Piranha_Fan (Apr 12, 2004)

> Huh? This has abosultely nothing to do with 'being hard'. Please, only asking for intelligent replies about the subject.


Well you did name a famous boxer and also rabited on about rappers e.c.t My guess is your some kid that wants a hardman image. By using famous people in your point of view, you thought that somehow it would be acceptable for us to condone animal fighting.
With p's, the reason we give them feeder fish is to simulate there natural hunting characteristics. Why do you think bull breeds have the name "bull" in them? (no it's not cause your full of bull sh*t







) It's because they were used to bait bulles, for a purpose... such as buchery. Not to fight other dogs for gambling. And c*ck fighting only happens natrually till one runs of and gives up. In the fighting sport they are in there till they drop.
I myself am a big fan of bull terrier type dogs, and many of the dogs used by dogmen. Not because i like dog fighting, but because i like the dogs for there determination and tenacity. I hate dog fighting, i think its a cruel unessesary and barbaric sport that should be stamped out. reasons being, dogs are usually forced to fight till one offers it's belly up to the other, which in over 50% of cases ends up in death due to being extremely tired. e.c.t


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Take it easy guys. I love p's too but you guys get way too emotional anytime someone mentions harming a scale on a p!


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

Huh? This has abosultely nothing to do with 'being hard'. Please, only asking for intelligent replies about the subject.
[quote name='Everytime you put live food in with your P' date=' your 'fighting' your P[/QUOTE']
I think that u need to stop!!!
u won't get a intelligent replies about the subject cos' of the question and the other bullshit that u said!
whan u feed your p's with feeders, u just give them something to eat ,and u dont try to get any thing but it (like money) !!!
I dont think that u have a p' for the right reason !!!
get yourself a guppy !!!!


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

we have a farkin idiot on our hands guys


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

who thinks we should let me fight him,wont that be a good show to see!
and besides i think thats about the stupidest thing i ever heard


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

andymel said:


> Take it easy guys. I love p's too but you guys get way too emotional anytime someone mentions harming a scale on a p!


Lol, I know right. You seen Nigel Marvins vid. People take P's out the river and beat it over the head with a stick.

lmao, yea nasty typhoon. I'm sure your as hard as your avatar you damn geek. WATCH OUT for the typhoon! He's ganster!

This thread just got way outta hand. People are crying. Just lock it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Everytime you put live food in with your P, your 'fighting' your P.
























!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i dont feed my p's to fight them i feed them because they need to eat. and the reason we feed them guppt's and stuff is cause for every p in the world there is about a million gold fish. i wouldnt fight my p's but them eating a gold fish is in't a big deal cause you can just get another for 10 cents at your lfs. there isn's like a prized gold fish, and if gold fish were found in nature i am shure that they wold be about as low as you can get on the food chain. all in all i dont feed my fish to fight them i fed them to keep them alive. oh ya you said midas vs p's mine have eaten 2 the first 1 lasted about a week then bam only a head, the second one didn't even make it out of the bag.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I do not agree with fighting pit bulls.









I do not agree with c*ck fights.









And I certainly would not take a prized P that I have reared over the years and put extensive amounts of time and money into, and put its life in jepardy.

I like people fighting people, because they both make a conscious decision to do so, that would be my sick ass choice of violent entertainment.

You cannot compare a feeder to a flowerhorn, thats apples and oranges. Piranhas kill feeders in order to survive, in order to obtain fuel with wich they live from. Exploiting an animals 'killer instinct' for a few moments of sick viewing pleasure is a sad sad grasp at maintaining some kind of **** sapien enjoyment in violence.

Oh yeah, I've never seen a feeder fish put up 'a fight'


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

I think it has got a bit stupid this thread.
But i see no need in this question being on hear.
Maybe you should ask yourself who would win in out of aliens v's preadtor the sci-fi flick because it sounds like you are from a differnt planet watermon3ter.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

andymel said:


> Take it easy guys. I love p's too but you guys get way too emotional anytime someone mentions harming a scale on a p!


 At the expense of being labeled a troll myself, I gotta agree.
I'd never do it, but I certainly can't imagine getting this upset over it









J


----------



## LukeyDukey (Feb 11, 2004)

You guys are all really over reacting about this...


----------



## twistone (Apr 19, 2004)

i have the answer. EVERYONE shut the f*ck up. please close this thread :middle:sometimes i think your all kids.GROW UP


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I think we've got a bunch of PETA members on the site. I agree on some level with watermonster, because no one really knows how aggressive their piranha is unless they see dozens of them on a daily basis, and if you see one who dominates a whole tank full of equally sized P's you have to wonder who would win in a fight. Now, I think some people ought to ask themselves, how many piranhas have been killed out of pure negligence in some manner, died in shipping, heater broke and they froze, mixed species and they killed eachother, whatever it might be. I wouldn't put my P's in a tank with someone elses because mine are pussies, but if someone had a ridiculously bad assed rhom, I could understand why they'd wanna know "how tough is he??" It kinda fits in with the whole personna of people who have piranhas, college guys typing on this forum all of the time, feeding weird crap to their fish, and threatening fights to people all the way across the country for talking smack about how tough they are. Lighten up guys, go get a girlfriend.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't agree with fighting them. I think a part of me would think it would be fun to watch (the part of me that still wants to put fireworks in mailboxes, etc) but overall I don't think it should be done. but I don't think this guy should be getting flamed like he is either for posing the question. Its not like he did it and is bragging or anything, which would be true trolling. Settle kids!


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Seriosuly people, he asked a fuckin legit question and half of the first responses were "your a fuckin idiot" blah blah blah...so what if he would do it, atleast he's admitting to it. He's not a troll, its a legit question...and for the rest of you who follow whatever the first person's response says, I feel pity for ya...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i don't think it would work







unless they are all diffent kind's.. still and all i would never do it..







to all people who fight animals for anything other than food


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

it was a simple question, yes or no but a few of you have taken it WAY to personaly, I wouldnt do it with any of my cichlids


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

:rasp:





















This forum rocks, lol


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

My thoughts- I love dogs always have and I keep em around as a friend to me. People are different and I keep a HK .40 around because man is inherently evil. So dogs are friends to be protected. When my boxer was about a year my girlfriend took the guy for a walk. At the same time this dip sh*t that fights his pit was outside. He let his dog off the leash and to make a really fucked story short my girlfriend got away but my pup got ripped apart. I was at work and when I got home I felt like taking human life.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Watermonst3r.. I kinda felt bad for the response generating from your question, but after reading the last sentence, you have to understand why most got defensive. Remember.. your in a Piranha board with hardcore P hobbyists. And to make statements like that would definately have a bunch of folks feel offended by it. Maybe your right.. alot of folks that were new to the hobby probably wanted to claim and have bragging rights on who had the biggest/baddest P there was.. or even had the thoughts of wanting to get a group to start a P fight. But from all the different info and aspects that this board has provided, alot have grown to respecting these fish in a different manner. So dont be surprised to find alot of negative responses from it.

I agree with the message most of you are trying to get across in this thread. But please be respectful towards ALL members with your personal opinons.


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

sad


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree with damn near everyone else, I would never consider doing that to my fish.

Yeah, the emotional response thing is wierd. I've killed hundreds of rodents as herp food with my bare hands and felt absolutely nothing. I've looked them in the eye as I pulled the tail and cracked the spine and felt nothing. I can look at any of the countless horrible things we humans do to each other and feel absolutely nothing. I can read about this and feel absolutely nothing.

But harm a fish or herp and I lose it. Go figure.

*staples*, your dog reminds me of my avatar.

-PK


----------



## Scottish_Piranha_Fan (Apr 12, 2004)

> My thoughts- I love dogs always have and I keep em around as a friend to me. People are different and I keep a HK .40 around because man is inherently evil. So dogs are friends to be protected. When my boxer was about a year my girlfriend took the guy for a walk. At the same time this dip sh*t that fights his pit was outside. He let his dog off the leash and to make a really fucked story short my girlfriend got away but my pup got ripped apart. I was at work and when I got home I felt like taking human life.


Did they guy purposefully let his pitbull of the leash to attack your dog? And if so did you get the f*cker after it? I have two rottwielers, and litterally there my best friends... if anyone ever done a thing like that to them... i am 150% certain, i would use every bit of energy in me to take there life, jail or no jail. Man that makes me angry even to see your dog in that state, and it's not even mine. Is he ok now? Obviously you can't expect your girlfriend to take on an agressive pitbull, but i would have poked the f*cker eyes in till it died








Hope your dogs ok man


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Anybody familiar with this one? I used to this and gamble with my bets when i was a kid....


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi guy's,

I really want to say that yes, Fighting in animals is cruel and yes we get pi***d off about it but some people have there point's so I've come to the conclusion that watermonst3rs a

SAD PIG WHO WANTS TO KILL OUR FISH.

Thankyou

EddC


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

camotekid said:


> Anybosy familiar with this one? I used to this and gamble with my bets when i was a kid....


 Very Nice Kid


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Fighting line breeds.....


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm not mad at the moron who started this question, just shocked. That's just a really stupid thought. I own a pit and would get just as enraged as the next pit owner if fighting was brought up, so that's why everyone who's P owner got pissed by your dumbass question. Oh and by the way, I dont think fish could be fought for sport cause I think it would be a bunch of people standing around watching a tank of fish do nothing for a while. sounds like fun.

stupid


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

Boomer, some how the dog lived. As far as the punk who ran when his dog went at mine he had to move out of the neihborhood. I would like to have thrown em off the polaski bridge but I have a few future asperations and it wouldn't be to hard to figure out who did it.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I didn't mean it as disrespect for any P's what so ever. Cause I treat my P's better then my gf. I guess I'm just used to seeing game fighting down here, so the thought crossed my mind. Honestly just out of curiosity. My Rhom is just so aggressive it looks like he has fun attacking, I usually play with the magnet cleaner a couple times a day and he loves to chase it.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

I think that everyone has over reacted myself included.
Sorry for the cheap shot watermon3ter.This is a great forum and should stay that way.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

staples I feel so sorry for your boxer







hope he's better now!

With regards to the topic getting feisty: Instead of chucking insults members need to keep their cool and use the power of persuasion to make people realise that hurting animals is just wrong!







that picture speaks a thousand words and will hopefully make people think before they consider making animals fight against each other


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

please refrain from negative comments..everybody has different ideas and opinion..if you disagree..beenig negative is not the way to go about things..please be respectful..right or wrong..thanks

and staples...glad your dog lived..thats some serious injury..hopefully you got that guy to pay for damages..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

people that watch animals killing eachother, not one just eating the other in one bite are f***ing sick, and those who want to do it to their animals should be put in a tank with 15 12" hungry reds :laugh:


----------



## lougotzz (May 12, 2004)

But thats like animal criuelety p's are like born to hunt for there food! but just having them kick the crap out of each other for the fun of it is not write


----------

